# Sunflower Fuzz Mods



## gheorge77 (May 7, 2022)

So in thinking about this pedal and reading about fuzz face mods in general I was wondering if anyone has made any to it. The big thing I'm thinking of is how to increase the output volume, which on a ff requires swapping the location of two resistors (http://www.muzique.com/news/increase-fuzz-face-output/)

Has anyone tried that on the Sunflower or any other mods?


----------



## andare (May 7, 2022)

Paging @Big Monk . He knows from modding Fuzz Faces.


----------



## Big Monk (May 7, 2022)

I never played a Fuzz Face, silicon in particular that NEEDED more output. 

I have a one on the breadboard right now with 330 ohm in the Rc2b slot and that shit is hella loud.

What other mods do you think you need/want?


----------



## gheorge77 (May 7, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> I never played a Fuzz Face, silicon in particular that NEEDED more output.
> 
> I have a one on the breadboard right now with 330 ohm in the Rc2b slot and that shit is hella loud.
> 
> What other mods do you think you need/want?


This is the GE ff. I'd like to have a more usable volume sweep. I'm always diming this pedal and it leaves me wanted more.

Is it possible to have more volume and more gain or a better sweep on the fuzz control? I know historically it's a pedal designed to be max on both though.


----------



## Big Monk (May 7, 2022)

gheorge77 said:


> This is the GE ff. I'd like to have a more usable volume sweep. I'm always diming this pedal and it leaves me wanted more.
> 
> Is it possible to have more volume and more gain or a better sweep on the fuzz control? I know historically it's a pedal designed to be max on both though.



Yes to all those things! 

So is yours a stock Sunflower?


----------



## gheorge77 (May 7, 2022)

Yup completely. I've got some Russian transistors in there. That's the only "non-stock" aspect of it.


----------



## Big Monk (May 7, 2022)

gheorge77 said:


> Yup completely. I've got some Russian transistors in there. That's the only "non-stock" aspect of it.



Try increasing the 470 ohm and using a 1kC Fuzz pot


----------



## gheorge77 (May 7, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> Try increasing the 470 ohm and using a 1kC Fuzz pot


Thanks!

There's no benefit to be gained by using a different value than 1k on the lot?


----------



## Big Monk (May 7, 2022)

gheorge77 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> There's no benefit to be gained by using a different value than 1k on the lot?



Marginal. If you need more gain, in my opinion you need a Silicon Fuzz Face.


----------



## gheorge77 (May 7, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> Marginal. If you need more gain, in my opinion you need a Silicon Fuzz Face.


Does the silicon ff have more volume as well or will I run into a similar issue?


----------



## Big Monk (May 7, 2022)

gheorge77 said:


> Does the silicon ff have more volume as well or will I run into a similar issue?



You can raise the nominal 470 ohm resistor for more output. 

My question is this though: do you really need more volume? I’m running a fairly high gain silicon Fuzz Face on the breadboard right now with a 330 ohm output resistor. 

That bitch is LOUD at unity. 

What is the amp setup you are running this on?


----------



## gheorge77 (May 7, 2022)

I've been going between an 18 watt TMB, Plexi, and a Matamp. I'd just like to have unity gain at twelve o clock like on a big muff.


----------



## Big Monk (May 7, 2022)

gheorge77 said:


> I've been going between an 18 watt TMB, Plexi, and a Matamp. I'd just like to have unity gain at twelve o clock like on a big muff.



If you feel you have enough output overall bit just want to shift the taper, try a linear.

Then again, the maximum output volume available will be the same. So you may as well just leave it and turn the volume control up. In short, it doesn’t matter if you have to crank it, the maximum output is the same ragrdless of the intermediate settings.

If you need more output, change the 470 ohm up to between 680-1.2k.

EDIT: What Big Muff are you using where unity is 12 o’clock! 😂


----------



## gheorge77 (May 8, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> If you feel you have enough output overall bit just want to shift the taper, try a linear.
> 
> Then again, the maximum output volume available will be the same. So you may as well just leave it and turn the volume control up. In short, it doesn’t matter if you have to crank it, the maximum output is the same ragrdless of the intermediate settings.
> 
> ...


It's definitely not the Shika fuzz. Unity is roughly at 9 o'clock in that. 

The Rams Head Number three is pretty close as is the IC big muff.


----------



## JamieJ (May 8, 2022)

I think one of Roger Mayers mods was to use a 2K fuzz pot.


----------



## andare (May 8, 2022)

I also can't imagine needing more volume from a Fuzz Face. The kast bit of sweep just adds a ton of hiss. I always set it to be at unity when my guitar is rolled back to completely clean (which requires the Fuzz knob to be rolled back a bit on both Si and Ge).


----------



## fig (May 8, 2022)

Follow with a boost?


----------



## gheorge77 (May 8, 2022)

andare said:


> I also can't imagine needing more volume from a Fuzz Face. The kast bit of sweep just adds a ton of hiss. I always set it to be at unity when my guitar is rolled back to completely clean (which requires the Fuzz knob to be rolled back a bit on both Si and Ge).


I think it ends up being a product of my amp volume. It definitely works better when I'm playing my 18 watt, which is basically dimed. Lately at band practice, ive been using the 100 watt Matamp at like 3 or the Plexi at 4 as pedal platforms and I don't get the same volume. I know when I do get to play a show and record the volume won't be an issue.

I'll give a boost a try with it and I'm going to finish up the Aion silicon fuzz face I have too.

I could just end up using the Shika instead.


----------



## Big Monk (May 8, 2022)

JamieJ said:


> I think one of Roger Mayers mods was to use a 2K fuzz pot.



I believe this, with an increase in Q2’s collector resistor and the nominal 470 ohm resistor increases volume and gain.


----------

